# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  10 Gjokset me te bukura te Hollivudit

## biligoa

Sipas In Touch keto jane femrat me gjoksin me te bukur ne Hollivud.



Jessica Simpson (1)

----------


## biligoa

Tyra Banks 2

----------


## biligoa

Scarlett Johansson 3

----------


## biligoa

Carmen Electra 4

----------


## biligoa

Lindsay Lohan 5

----------


## biligoa

Katherine Heigl 6

----------


## biligoa

Audrina Patridge 7

----------


## biligoa

Jennifer Aniston 8

----------


## biligoa

Megan Fox 9

----------


## biligoa

Beyoncé 10

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol carmen electra sduhet te jet ne list se i ka fallco  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dorontina

gjoks asht ky  :shkelje syri:  ....

----------


## Dorontina

:shkelje syri:  duhe me pas shije  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dorontina

......

----------


## Dorontina

keto jan gjoksa ....

----------


## INFINITY©

> lol carmen electra sduhet te jet ne list se i ka fallco


Rexhina ate po mendoja dhe une se me operacione te gjithave ju behen te bukura, po kujt ja ka dhene zoti te tilla, aty eshte puna  :ngerdheshje: 

Megjithese I take that back se ka dhe nga ato si Christina Aguilera apo Tara Reid qe zgjodhen njeriun e gabuar per t'i bere dhe ju dolen cik si tjeter per tjeter  :perqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Ne fakt tema nuk duhej te ishte titulluar 10 Gjokset me te bukura ne Hollywood por *10 Gjokset te bera me bukur ne Hollywood*. Nja 6 prej atyre aty siper ne liste dihen te sigurta qe jane implante. Kane frike te kercejne pak puputhi se mos ju fluturon silikoni si Alba Parietit qe i plasi ne avion  :perqeshje:

----------


## Flori

vetem gjoks te bukur qe spo shof ktu , gjokse te varura te rrullura si komshia ime. ta coj dhe ate ne hollivud

----------


## Clauss

gjokset me te bukura i ka ajo kamarierja ne Panormou. Mposhtin gravitetin..

----------


## Homza

> lol carmen electra sduhet te jet ne list se i ka fallco


te lon mend e kokes, po pe nje femer qe e ka me te madh se ty, ksaj si thojne gje tjeter vecse xhelozi gjoksi vallai  :ngerdheshje:

----------

